# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Προσωπικοί αριθμοί άλλων χωρών

## testos

Βλέποντας που έχει πάει η κατάσταση με τους προσωπικούς αριθμούς voip 70  - και ιδιαίτερα τους αριθμούς της viva ή της yuboto... μιλάμε για τους ευκολοαπομνημόνευτους 700700χχχχ 700300χχχχ , εκατοσταριές το χρόνο- ρωτάω: Μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε προσωπικούς αριθμούς voip άλλων χωρών; Κανένα λινκ;  η χρέωση κλήσης σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, θα ακολουθεί τις χρεώσεις για διεθνείς κλήσεις;

Αφήνει η ΕΕΤΤ άκριτα τέτοιες χρεώσεις (ετήσιας χρήσης του προσωπικού αριθμού) από viva και yuboto; Είναι αναπτυξιακές τιμές αυτές ή πάτημα στο λαιμό;

----------


## sdikr

Υπάρχουν και στο εξωτερικό personal number,    η κλήση τους είναι τουλάχιστον διεθνή κλήση και τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν περιλαμβάνονται στα πακέτα με "δωρεαν" διεθνείς κλήσεις ή μερικές φορές δεν μπορείς να τους καλέσεις απο το εξωτερικό.

----------


## testos

δηλαδή και δεν υπάρχει πρακτικότητα - κι ούτε συμφέρει οικονομικά π.α. απέξω!

----------


## kmpatra

Και με τους ελληνικούς το ίδιο γίνεται. Όποιος σε καλεί χρεώνεται αστική κλήση βάση τιμοκαταλόγου και όχι απο τα ενσωματωμένα δωρεάν λεπτά προς σταθερά. Γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν περπάτησαν αυτοί οι αριθμοί εδώ θεωρώ. Δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να έχεις κάτι τέτοιο,θα δυσανασχετούν όσοι επιχειρούν να σε καλέσουν...

----------

